# Results from Classic Sweepstakes Auction??



## CLC Stables (Aug 3, 2007)

Anyone have any results from the Classic Sweepstakes Auction that was tonight at Congress?


----------



## Devon (Aug 4, 2007)

CLC Stables said:


> Anyone have any results from the Classic Sweepstakes Auction that was tonight at Congress?


were they auctioning off stallion services .. I know geshans went for $250


----------



## kaykay (Aug 4, 2007)

i kept asking but no one could say when it was so maybe i missed it


----------



## CLC Stables (Aug 4, 2007)

It was Friday night, and yes they were auctioning off stallion services. My stud Reflected Image FMF was put in the auction, and if he didn't sell I am just going to buy his second breeding to have TWO sweepstakes babies.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 5, 2007)

I listened to the auction and the fee's ranged between $200-$300, all were sold. The average was $250-$270. I didnt write any down but none went below $200 and none over $300



.

Royal Red Vikings went for $270 ..that is the only one i can remember, then Geshans like Deven said went for $250 or $260.


----------



## SweetOpal (Aug 8, 2007)

I was a bit surprised about the pricing. I bought my second breeding as that was my intention, I have 2 mares that I have not crossed with him and wanted both to have the chance to show. Geshans breeding sold for $ 280, most went for around $200, I did hear that one went for over $300, not sure who it was. The foals that were in it for this year, were pretty darn nice, so I can't wait for 2009.

The bidding was at $ 10 increments. I think it is a great program, the kitty holds right around $5,000 for that year now.


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 8, 2007)

I won the Reflected Image breeding :aktion033: ! And Jennifer, I was the other bidder on Geeshan :saludando: . There weren't a lot of bidders and myself and Leah Johnson bid on all of them at least once. It's too bad that there isn't more of a bidding war during the auction so the purse could be higher. I'm not sure why there seems to be a lack of interest.


----------



## SweetOpal (Aug 8, 2007)

Carin,

I agree, I was like you a bit on the suprised side. I was willing to pay whatever it took to buy Gesh's breeding, so you could have really upped the annie is what im saying



:


----------



## kaykay (Aug 8, 2007)

i really think there was too much confusion. i know my girlfriend was told they werent doing it this year and then when she got to congress found out they were doing it (she had a stallion in it) I couldnt get anyone to tell me when it would be so i missed it. I for sure would have been there for it if I could have got any info on what time and what day it was being done


----------



## Karen S (Aug 8, 2007)

I was in the Stallion service auction in 2005 with our stallion, Pan's Silver Image who was the 2002 Classic Pony of the Year. I was asked to participate again this year as they were having a hard time getting anyone to commit their stallions. I decided not to put him in at the last minute.

As a breeder, I was disappointed back when I had "Wolfe" in that NO ONE bid on him. I bought that breeding back so I would have two babies in the Sweepstakes. Well one mare didn't take and my Sweepstakes baby for this year was way too young to travel that far (16 hours for us) had just been weaned and with all of the sickness that was going around in the central part of the county I didn't want to take a chance with her coming down with that resporitory infection and loosing her. I left her at home, so therefore forfeited my chance at showing my sweepstakes baby so lost my money that I paid that year.

Personally, I like the program, but it needs some revamping. Maybe say yearlings instead of weanlings. There are some folks whose babies are late being born due to the timing of their breeding programs. I would also like to see a two year old and three year old class just like the futurties. Then those that choose not to take a weanling can at least participate the next year.

The other problem with the program is getting your mares to the stallions. I know Carin bought Rob's stallions breeding and she didn't even know where he was (Rob or the stallion). She finally asked how much it was going to cost to ship that mare. So your $200 breeding fee plus the cost to ship is now well over $1000. You could buy a nice baby already born closer to home without going through all of the trouble with shipping and breeding out of state.

Yes, the prices were down, even when I had my stallion in and until the program can offer more incentivies I don't see it picking up anytime soon.

Any other suggestions?

Karen


----------



## SweetOpal (Aug 8, 2007)

Karen,

Very good points, I agree, I would love to see it have the yearling and so on. I think it could be a very sucessful program with some revamping as well.

Kay,

Again, I agree, I had to stay on my toes to make sure I didn't miss it.


----------



## Lewella (Aug 8, 2007)

Jason Prince who is currently handling the sweepstakes asked for it to be announced several times when the auction was going to be held but it didn't happen. :no: 

Personally, I think a silent and/or online Auction might be a good idea since logistically it is nearly impossible to get all the interested parties on hand and one time. Also, I feel there needs to be an early deadline for committing stallions so that advertising can be done to promote the Sweepstakes. Back in the early days of the Sweepstakes the auction was held at Convention and Judy Gottlob was able to drum up entries at Congress time and then promote them between Congress and Convention.

I think Pilot Lite was the high seller this year.


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 8, 2007)

Actually, Karen, I did know where Rob and Reflected Image where located as I had spoken with Rob last year about a breeding. And I won't be shipping a mare, but doing AI. Rosie is bred to Leah Johnson's Rock E son, Squire for a 2008 foal. Since this is most likely his last foal crop and only 1 of 2 covered mares, I don't want to take the chance to loose this baby.

The program needs more advertising and stallion owners need to NOT be able to withdraw their horses at the last minute. Once you've paid (and payment should be well in advance IMO), you've committed to the auction and servicing a mare.

Jennifer, I thought of driving the price up on Geeshan but I didn't realize who the other bidder was! Had I known....



: That's ok, Reflected Image is going to be a better cross on the mare I'm going to choose. But if I had ANY THING under 38", I would have kept bidding!



:



Karen S said:


> I was in the Stallion service auction in 2005 with our stallion, Pan's Silver Image who was the 2002 Classic Pony of the Year. I was asked to participate again this year as they were having a hard time getting anyone to commit their stallions. I decided not to put him in at the last minute.
> 
> As a breeder, I was disappointed back when I had "Wolfe" in that NO ONE bid on him. I bought that breeding back so I would have two babies in the Sweepstakes. Well one mare didn't take and my Sweepstakes baby for this year was way too young to travel that far (16 hours for us) had just been weaned and with all of the sickness that was going around in the central part of the county I didn't want to take a chance with her coming down with that resporitory infection and loosing her. I left her at home, so therefore forfeited my chance at showing my sweepstakes baby so lost my money that I paid that year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Belinda (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi

My take on the Sweepstakes is No one seems to be interested enough when the time comes for the Auction. I have been at Convention when they did the auction and the same result.. Maybe they ought to try like a silent auction where people can bid on the stallions for several days.. Put out a book with each stallion with pictures and info on him , and then have a bid sheet.. Announce several times before it closes to give people the last minute chance to bid.. Most everyone I talked to did not even know the thing was going on...??? :new_shocked:

I do not even know what Bright breeding brought, just that Laramores bought it.. What a good deal for them as they own the colt out of Bright that won the Sweepstakes this year... !!

As far as including yearling 2yr, olds and on , it is not designed for including them that is what the Futurity is about.. There is just not enough Funds to accommodate such a drawn out pay out.. Heck you can not get people to bid on breeding's for next to nothing not sure how you get them to pay more $$$$ to include the older horses.. 

I almost think it cheapens your stallion by being in the auction, I would never breed a outside mare for the fees that they bring, and foals from Bright sell for alot more than that,, So not really sure how the rest of you feel, but we need to do something about the program as I do not think it is working like it is..

These of course are just my opinions..



:


----------



## Karen S (Aug 8, 2007)

Carin,

I was asked to participate, but had not paid my money so to decide at the last minute to not put in Wolfe was my decision. Yes, If I had paid my money then I would not pull him. Was told to bring his paperwork and my money to Congress if I changed my mind.

I too have attended the conventions where the stallions were auctioned off. Judy did a fine job but still the prices weren't as good, but better than what we are seeing today. My only suggestion was in the event a weanling couldn't attend, then allow them to show as a yearling or older. Give the breeder a chance to show their participants. Don't really know what the answer is to help get the program in a better position than it is in now.

Karen


----------



## CLC Stables (Aug 8, 2007)

Belinda

EXCELLENT points. My Image I put in to SUPPORT the program and try and make it something better. AND to give those on the West Coast a chance to breed to stallion (pretty darn nice, he is a National Grand Champion) and have it in the Sweepstakes.

Would I let him go for the same price that Carin got it?? NO WAY.

I think we need more of a committee, rather than poor Jason having to do it all.

So what about this....................we see if they want to change it from a WEANLING Sweepstakes to a YEARLING sweepstakes, I also would be in support of that as I don't want to haul babies.

It would take longer but is an idea.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 8, 2007)

Belinda i so agree with everything you said above

Maybe the time has come and gone for this and we are all just beating a dead horse?? :deadhorse2:


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 8, 2007)

Karen S said:


> I was asked to participate, but had not paid my money so to decide at the last minute to not put in Wolfe was my decision. Yes, If I had paid my money then I would not pull him. Was told to bring his paperwork and my money to Congress if I changed my mind.
> 
> Karen


Karen, I didn't mean that YOU pulled out of the auction at the last minute (sorry!), but I know that several did.

I can appreciate Belinda's points, but like Rob I was there to support it. I wouldn't expect ANY of the stallions to go for the fees they went for, but those were the highest bids. I do like the idea of a silent auction either at Convention or Congress.

Does it cheapen the stallions? I don't think so. I wouldn't expect any of the stallions' public fees to go for that, I know I couldn't buy a foal for that, and several of those stallions are not stood to outside mares. So....it really doesn't cheapen the stallion unless there's one individual who bids every year just to get a great stud at a great bargain price AND then breeds to a junky mare. I'm VERY excited about breeding a mare to Rob's stallion because I value his stud, his line, and his accomplishments. And Karen, had you put Wolfe in I would have bid on him!



: You're obviously MUCH closer than Rob and his get is doing really well in the ring.

I really like the idea behind the program but it needs some fine tuning to get more interest. I'm not barn blind enough to think that the stock I have at my house is the hands down best of the pony world. It's always nice to cross to an outside stallion to bring new bloodlines into your farm. In fact, in breeding is a huge concern for me in this industry as I fear that certain very popular lines will down the road become so inbred that genetic abnormalities will start to occur and make those lines worthless.


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Aug 8, 2007)

Lewella -

In my own defense, as soon as I was give a note about the Stallion Auction I DID announce it many times throughout the day. I was given the note the morning of the auction. Unfortunately, my announcing did not really reach the back barns area and I don't know if the gate personnel were making the same announcements I was.

Mark


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 8, 2007)

Unfortunately, my announcing did not really reach the back barns area and I don't know if the gate personnel were making the same announcements I was. --- Mark

Mark, they weren't making any announcements at the back. Only calling for classes, back numbers, and announcing Champion/Reserve Champion. :no:


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Aug 8, 2007)

Carin - I am really sorry to hear that. Maybe we can do something about that next year.

Mark


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 9, 2007)

I did hear Mark announce the Stallion Auction several times in the main barn area, but I think it would help to schedule the auction in the premium book, so everyone knows ahead of time  when it is going to be.

The prices that the stallions brought were disappointing, but I would hate to see this program discontinued. At last years Convention, I watched the Modern Sweepstakes Auction, and I know the prices weren't any better. My recommendation is that the Sweepstakes just needs a bit more promotion. Pick a time (I personally liked the evening time slot just prior to the actual Sweepstakes class), advertise it in the premium book so everyone knows when it is, and maybe put a full page ad in The Journal just prior to Congress.

For the actual auction, I think it is important to have a person with lots of energy and clear ennuciation. An energetic auctioneer can really get people to spend their money




:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Aug 9, 2007)

I would think that being at a National show your head is ohter places not on this auction... no matter how many times it is announced. Maybe an online auction and/or accepting phone bids would help as well to widen the amount of people that can bid?


----------



## Lewella (Aug 9, 2007)

Phone bids are already accepted - in fact one of the stallions that pulled out last minute had several parties with phone bids on it. :no: :no:

Yes, the auctioneer can make all the difference in how an auction goes!


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi: We haven't participated in the Sweepstakes...yet, but the notion of it being for yearlings (only) makes a lot more sense to me than weanlings (only) for many reasons. We'd probably offer a couple of stallions if it was for yearlings simply because the way we are set up early foals and breeding isn't an option for us, not when our foals don't hit the ground until late April, early May and later. the thought of a February, March foal makes me shudder. And we live in California! Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Treciah (Aug 12, 2007)

While I wish i could have gone to the auction I was unable to be there for it. In the 80's I would purchase my big horse breedings thru stallion service auctions as the resulting foals were then futurity eligible and you had a good chance to win back what you paid in the stud fee. Several California Paint horse clubs offered it, some had low stud fee prices which was an advantage to the buyer, but the Bakersfield Auction was very well promoted and being in Oct (so later for the weanlings) kept growing, last I heard the stallion services were going for more than the advertised prices on the top studs, and a friend came home with $7200 in weanling futurity money (they call it futurity and ASPC calls it sweepstakes but the same principle).

I hate to see this program die because it is a great idea and I think promotion is a big ingredient in creating excitement. I for one hope to participate next year. My two cents worth for whatever it is worth



:


----------



## EquestraDreams (Aug 27, 2007)

It would also be nice to know which stallion owners are offering shipped semen in addition to live cover. I certainly wouldn't want to bid on a stallion from across the country unless I was able to do AI.


----------



## dmk (Sep 3, 2007)

We were in the back barn too with Leah & Carin. Didn't know where they went . . . there were no announcements made that I heard in the back.

My suggestions would be similar to some others - set it in the evening when most people (except the ones driving) plan to sit out and watch the driving and Liberty. Perhaps do it BETWEEN driving and Liberty when the drivers are all unhitched and just before the Liberty horses come in.

Also - something in the program book and maybe something handed out when we check in with our packets - a NOTICE IN BIG LETTERS or something posted around the check in tables and on the posts near the warm up arena - bathroom doors, etc.

And how about a table set up somewhere with books/photos/info on the stallions that will be in the auction that year. Even if we aren't going to bid we might like to watch ~ :lol:

Michelle

www.jomikofarms.com

*2007 Congress Champions*

Snicker Hill O.K.

Heaven's Gate Eastern Star

Wa-Full Bennie's Bear


----------

